# Motegi DP5's or FF6's



## Indigo Blue GTI 02 (Dec 31, 2001)

What do you all think of these rims? Anyone have any pics of their car with em?


----------



## Indigo Blue GTI 02 (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

please


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

DP5








FF6









My favorite in the Motegi line is the 
MR7 in Gunmetal


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

none of those.


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

ugh


----------



## Indigo Blue GTI 02 (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (B(C)orrado)*

Are they really that getto? I saw some pics and I thought they looked kinda cool. Everone seems to put BBS or other German OEM type wheels on their cars and I have yet to see any that I like.


----------



## 8vfury (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

yeah......those are for hondas, if you MUST own them, then go buy a honda to match.


----------



## Indigo Blue GTI 02 (Dec 31, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (8vfury)*

that's like saying BBS are for Volkswagens only.


----------



## JamieK18T (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

your car...... it shouldnt matter that we think they're ugly.


----------



## B(C)orrado (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (nielksj)*

I feel sort of bad with my brief explination. If you want to do something different and you like those, go for it, the #1 thing is pleasing yourself. On another note, I think all the wheels here look cheap and over-designed. Wheels with a lot of creases in the spokes and such just bug me to doeath, such as the Konig Monsoons, etc. Id say go look at BBS website, look at Work wheels, theres tons of other more elegant wheels, another place to checkout is http://www.wheelenhancement.com. Problem is usually price though. Id say if your worried about that get some whatever you want. Wheels shouldnt be added just for size, but to "complete" the look of the car. Would you pay 400$ for a supercharger kit just to say you had a supercharger kit? Dont discount wheels as needing to be a quality and very-thought out part of your car. If you really want to get a look, finish an overall theme, etc. Saving for a good set of wheels, be it 2k with tires, or 6k with tires, go with the wheels that will make you the MOST happy. Buying ones in the meantime will just lead to more money being spent in the long run when you get tired of them and want that "ONE" wheel you have been looking at all your life.


----------



## G0lfB0y (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

i dunno if they are ghetto...i like the mr7s too and i want to get them, but then i heard they are under american racing...which is suppose to be a VERY crappy brand...so id like to kno if i should get them or not


----------



## SpoolT4 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (G0lfB0y)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i dunno if they are ghetto...i like the mr7s too and i want to get them, but then i heard they are under american racing...which is suppose to be a VERY crappy brand...so id like to kno if i should get them or not[HR][/HR]​The MR7 are excellent rims and don't be fooled. There are several after-market companies that use Motegi MR7 as their brand and charge more money. Yes, American Racing does supply these rims but the quality is very good. The 16" are about 19 lb each and are very well balanced, cheap in purchase price and hold a high performance tire perfectly both in balance and in air pressure.
If you go Motegi MR7 don't exceed the 16" diametre. If you want larger diametre go with the Motegi MR8 which is 16.5 lb each for the 16x 7.0 or 22.5 lb for the 17" at $620 a set of *4*.
Weight and Sizes on Motegi Wheels.
As for your choices? I like a couple types of wheels myself and own a set of Gun Metal Gray Motegi MR-7 16x7 w/205-55 Conti's. These have been an excellent wheel/rim combo, excellent handling and excellent when dealing w/bad roads, bad pot holes, bad nycity conditions all through this entire winter. They are strong, light and have not touched my gas mileage.

I have a set of Audi TT 5-Spoke Forged Alloyed 17" for the summer. I also am buying a set of TENZT 617 in Gun Metal Gray, 17" for my real beat on wheels when I don't wish to kill an expensive set of Forged Alloyed Audi TT rims.
Don't listen to what other people portray as *image* when each and every person has their own taste, own wallet and own expectations. Buy durable, strong and light weight. Buy good tires.
Enjoy,
End.
Spool


----------



## SpoolT4 (Dec 24, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*


*Click Image*
These are under $1,000 set of [4] shipped. The Motegi you can buy for *half* that price, perhaps even less. My MR-7 with tires ran $680 mounted, balanced and w/tax incl.
The OZ F1 are super light, 16.5 lb ea and worth every penny. Ask Eric what price he offers at Tire Rack for the OZ F1. I can't find a price on his website. *I'm going w/these instead of the TENZO-R.*



[Modified by SpoolT4, 3:28 PM 4-19-2003]


----------



## dumpedvdub (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (8vfury)*

man, you guys are lame...some people (like myslef) cant afford $1000000000 BBS wheels...Motegis are cool so leave the guy alone...if you dont have anything good to say, dont say anything at all...did you ever hear the saying "to each his own? who cares if people with hondas have motegi wheels? you think some of them dont have OZs, Momos or other wheels like that?


----------



## HISPDDUB (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (dumpedvdub)*

I like the ff6 , very simple. I was looking into a set of them myself and I think they are new and so that is why nobody has them on their car yet.
BBS,OZ etc etc are great wheels don't get me wrong but that is the same as what everybody else is doing And they cost some major $$$ (yes you get what you pay for) I like seeing people being origional even if I don't like it personally.


----------



## Cyclopath (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Indigo Blue GTI 02)*

been checking out the MR3s. But the idiot at the service desk couldn't find them in his database. Are these new?


----------



## cyantist (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (Cyclopath)*









Motegi FF6 in Hyper Black
Personally, I think these are going to look great on my black Golf, and I'm sure a lot of people here would have a few negative things to say about that...















To me, blacker is better...


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (cyantist)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyantist* »_








Motegi FF6 in Hyper Black
Personally, I think these are going to look great on my black Golf,

I agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HISPDDUB (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Motegi DP5's or FF6's (FlashRedGLS1.8T)*

Well to spite the naysayers I just ordered a set for my C in silver


----------

